# Landing at Dubai or Sharjah?



## krishoj (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Currently I am living in Dubai and I applied residence visa for my husband and got the visa yesterday. He is in India and planning to come to Dubai next week. Is it mandatory that he should land only at Dubai Airport or he can land at Sharjah Airport too?

Is there any complications in process of Residence stamping if he lands at Sharjah instead of Dubai?

Please clarify that would be helpful to book the tickets accordingly.

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

he can land anywhere.


----------



## krishoj (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.


----------

